# hilfe!!! bluescreen bei vista installation



## ichkilian (9. Januar 2010)

hilfe ich weiß nicht mehr weiter...

da bei meinem pc an weihnachten die festplatte ihren geist aufgab(frohe weihnachten) habe ich mir eine neue gekauft... dann habe ich wieder versucht windows vista zu installieren... nach dem ersten neustart bluescreen.
oke memtest gemacht 1 defekter ram riegel riegel raus memtest gemacht alles gut.

vista wieder installiert... nach dem ersten neustart(während der instalation) bluescreen...

irgendwas mit
IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL

und der fehlercode
0x0000000A (0xB75EB1E4, 0x0000001F, 0x00000001, 0x88CC9989)

weiß einer was das ist? vielen dank schonmal für eure hilfe..


----------



## Mufflon (9. Januar 2010)

Hat deine DVD vielleicht einen kratzer so das eine systemdatei beim installieren schon vielleicht fehlerhaft ist?


----------



## ichkilian (10. Januar 2010)

nee meine dvd ist absolut super hab vor kurzem auf nem anderen pc installiert... klappt perfekt.


----------



## Mr Bo (10. Januar 2010)

geh ins Bios und setzte die Default Einstellungen. Kann leider nicht sehen was für ein Board du hast.
Vorher überprüfe den richtigen sitz deiner Steckverbindungen. Insbesondere die Sata Kabel. Sollten die noch ohne Arretierung sein, auswechseln ! 

Dann berichte nochmal


----------



## i3810jaz (28. März 2010)

geh mal in den abgesicherten modus und installiere alle teiber starte noch mal abgesichert fahre ihn wieder runter und state ihn normal neu vorrausgesetzt du kanst vista ohne bluescreen installieren. Wenn des nicht hilf ge ins bios und beobachte uber ne stund zwei die temperaturen des systems und handle wenn nötig


----------

